

Throw Away Your Television - bro-kaizen
http://bro-kaizen.github.io/blog/2014/11/21/throw-away-your-television/

======
NateDad
We canceled cable when my first kid was born. Best thing I ever did. It's such
a time suck. Even if you think you don't watch that much, you probably still
do... And that's time you could be spending something useful. Now I wonder how
anyone who watches TV every day actually gets anything done.

------
tabrischen
What happens when a brogrammer writes a self-improvement blog. I like the
style.

------
colund
TV can also be something which relaxes your brain and reduces stress. I do
however agree that excessive TV watching is utter waste of time.

